# Border IE vs. Firefox?



## Promaetheus (7. März 2008)

Ich habe, um ein Formular-Submit-Feld zu imitieren eine Klasse für CSS erstellt. Das funktioniert auch wunderbar, nur in den Internet-Exploreren 6 und 7 wird der obere Rand nicht angezeigt. Habe ich da etwas falsch gemacht, ich denke aber nicht?


```
a.formImitate, a.formImitate:hover {
  font-family: Arial, Verdana, Geneva, Helvetica, sans-serif;
  font-size: 12px;
  font-weight: normal;
  color: #000000;
  border: 1px solid #D7BB70;
  background: #F4E9C9;
  padding-left: 9px;
  padding-right: 9px;
  padding-top: 1px;
  padding-bottom: 1px;
  text-decoration: none;
  cursor: default;
}
```

Das padding ist dafür dass die Abstände des Rahmens so sind wie bei einem normalen Formularbutton. Wenn ich diese weglasse, dann ist auch der obere Strich vom Rahmen sichtbar. Sehr sonderbar oder?


----------



## Maik (7. März 2008)

Hi,

bei mir wird zwar der untere Rahmen nicht angezeigt, dennoch solltest du das Inline-Element zusätzlich mit der display:block-Eigenschaft auszeichnen.


----------



## Promaetheus (10. März 2008)

Danke Maik! Welches inline-Element meinst du? Soll ich für meinen "Fake-Button" einfach noch display: block; hinzufügen?

Ist aber schon eine sonderbare Sache oder?


----------



## Maik (10. März 2008)

Das a-Element zählt zu den Inline-Elementen.


----------



## Promaetheus (10. März 2008)

Danke für die irrsinnig schnelle und wiedermal enorm kompetente Antwort nur *4* Minuten später. UNGLAUBLICH! Maik ist schneller als die Polizei erlaubt. ;o)


----------

